# 10 young martial artists die in China...



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Seven children were killed in a stadium collapse in western China's Shaanxi Province while they were taking tae kwon do lessons Sunday evening, local media reported Monday. [/FONT]

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2006-06/26/content_626133.htm


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 27, 2006)

My deepest condolences for the families who lost their children in this tragedy.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian:


*.......*​


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 27, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 27, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 27, 2006)

That sucks, I feel for the families that lost their children and other loved ones.                                        :asian:


----------



## rutherford (Jun 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 27, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 27, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: 
:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: 

(for each of them)


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 27, 2006)

*. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. *


----------



## pstarr (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 29, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 17, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 17, 2006)

:asian: These are the things that keep me up at night :wah:
And let's give it up for the woman who helped rescue the five kids...


----------

